# New chameleon!



## MasterBenedict (1 January 2017)

So excited to introduce little 'Tarzan', a 3 month old male nosey be panther chameleon. I've had him just over a week now and it's been so, so stressful! I knew what I was getting myself into as I did a ton of research before he arrived, but now he's here the reality has hit of just what complex little creatures they are and how specialist their needs are, eep! He's just so tiny compared to the horses I am convinced I will kill him accidentally...

Anyway, here he is - 







He really freaked me out when in Thursday lunch time I came home at lunch and found him in full shed- 







And this is his daddy, who hopefully he will look similar too when fully grown -







Is anyone else on here a chameleon owner, or a strange exotic creature owner? Please share


----------



## Leo Walker (1 January 2017)

I have newts, well a newt now! But at one time I had lots! I did mean to get a tree frog set up but never got round to it, and I have a definite hankering for sugar gliders as well!

This is my Japenese Paddle Tail newt, Stiles


----------



## MasterBenedict (2 January 2017)

Oh cool, I love newts! Used to have some when I was younger, they are funny little characters aren't they?


----------



## Leo Walker (2 January 2017)

very! you wouldnt think they had personality but mine definitely does! Hes a ferocious hunter! But spends most of his time making eyes at us and begging! :lol:


----------



## HeresHoping (2 January 2017)

Lovely! I have had many chameleons (grew up in Africa) - mostly 'rescued' from their natural habitat for a few months at a time. We hatched three in the airing cupboard after rescuing the eggs from a large and hungry spider - believe it or not, all three survived on squished flies and grasshoppers. I think they are quite hardy little things, I don't remember any dying on us. Although we used to keep them in an aviary that had housed a hawk that had had an altercation with an aeroplane - not at the same time - and they'd make bids for freedom. Fine, of course, except those with three horns were adept at getting stuck in the mesh.

I am sorry I can't help with keeping them in a cool climate. I had a quick Google and there was a site called Reptileexpert that seems to think they are not easy and don't like being handled. I don't recall that being an issue. They would willingly climb all over us - it was the dogs and the horses they used to hiss at.


----------



## Antw23uk (4 January 2017)

Very cute, I love the shedding pic  Chams have never really appealed to be honest although they do look lovely. Had a bearded dragon who died at 14, she was a grumpy madam most of the time but she was sweet enough. 
Now i just have the two snakes mainly because no one else wants them, lol!


----------



## Amye (4 January 2017)

Ahhh how lovely! And I'm sure he'll grow quick and won't seem so tiny!

I'm toying with the idea of a lizard - should be moving out of home (again haha) in a few months and can then look at getting something! I currently have two snakes, both relatively easy to keep (though the little hognose does have a yearly 'i don't want to eat' phase which i've come to just accept now!). They are very primitive and alot of people don't see the point in them, but I love them, they are beautiful and so fascinating to watch. 

The make a much better centrepiece to a room than a display cabinet anyway


----------



## Antw23uk (4 January 2017)

Amye we need pics 

This is my caramel jag carpet python ...


----------



## Amye (4 January 2017)

ooo Ant how beautiful!  I love an Australian species. Have looked at getting carpet pythons in the past but my favourite is a woma python - they're just expensive!

These are my two

Gizmo my Goins Kingsnake:








Loki my little Western hognose:








and we do actually have 3 snakes in the household as mum has one!

Kenny the Kenyan Sand boa:


----------



## Antw23uk (4 January 2017)

Amye said:



			ooo Ant how beautiful!  I love an Australian species. Have looked at getting carpet pythons in the past but my favourite is a woma python - they're just expensive!

These are my two

Gizmo my Goins Kingsnake:








Loki my little Western hognose:








and we do actually have 3 snakes in the household as mum has one!

Kenny the Kenyan Sand boa:








Click to expand...

All very nice ... you know im selling my carpet python .......


----------



## Amye (4 January 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			All very nice ... you know im selling my carpet python .......
		
Click to expand...

Oooh don't tempt me!!

I'm not allowed anymore... (yet !)


----------



## fallenangel123 (7 January 2017)

Love him, he's beautiful. 
I have crested geckos as I love their little crocodile faces.


----------



## debsandpets (11 February 2017)

I can't get photos to work but I have a elderly female Yemen chameleon, a Moroccan Uromastyx, 8 adult crested geckos, 6 hatchlings, 5 juveniles too, a leodactylus williamsi (electric blue) male, a breeding pair of Phelsuma Laticauda (gold dust geckos), and a small colony of 7 Phelsuma Klemmeri (yellow headed day gecko) at the moment ............

I would love a panther of any of the locales, but don't have the temperature in our house to cope with their requirements at night unfortunately :-(

Your boy is gorgeous


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2017)

Amye said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Loki my little Western hognose:








and we do actually have 3 snakes in the household as mum has one!
		
Click to expand...

Loki,  assuming my cropping hasn't dumped the pic,  looks rather like a rattlesnake,  or at least a viper of some sort, &#8230;. is he?

Alec.


----------



## ester (12 February 2017)

Nope completely different family Alec, 

western hognose = Colubridae
rattlesnake,predcitably = 	Viperidae


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2017)

Some,  and I'm amongst them,  have a deep and primeval fear of snakes.  Their beauty fascinates me,  and I would never intentionally harm one,  feeling that they're probably greatly misunderstood,  but that's me and perhaps others.

I knew a bloke 25+ years ago and he had a vivarium(?) in the corner of his lounge where he kept two HUGE boa constrictors,  of some sort.  They would have each been about 12' long and had girths of about 12+" at a guess.  When it was time for feeding he'd chuck a couple of live rabbits on the floor and they were soon killed and consumed,  so he told me.  I couldn't stay in the room when they were running about!  He also had a tiny toddler who used to wander about on the floor.  One day the snakes were gone and I didn't ask why,  perhaps they realised the risk.  Would such huge snakes be a risk to an under 2yo child?  I'd imagine so.  The thought makes me shudder.

Alec.


----------

